# Teichmuscheln



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch, welche Lebensbedingungen Teichmuscheln brauchen (Wasserwerte...).
Vielleicht kennt ihr einen tollen Link dazu, hab bisher noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

*TM*

will denn hier keiner was sagen ?

alle die mit __ Muscheln zu tun haben balgen sich beim "UV-Filter" rum.
Links giebt´s im Netz so viele ....
gieb mal __ Teichmuschel bei GOOGLE ein 
Input ohne Ende
meine Erfahrung: TM ist eigentlich ganz anpassungsfähig
nur das Eisetzen sollte  nach Lehrbuch oder noch  vorsichtiger unter Berücksichtigung der Wasserwerte der bisherigen Haltung  erfolgen .
ansonsten keine Chemie !!!!! im Teich einsetzten ,was Fische noch aushalten 
die Muscheln gehen zuerst DRAUF.


 Große Teichmuschel (Anodonta cygnea) Familie Süßwassermuscheln Merkmale Die große Teichmuschel wird zwischen 12 und 20 cm lang, 6 bis 12cm hoch und 3 bis 6 cm dick. Die Schale ist im Vergleich zur Flachen Teichmuschel sehr dünn, es fehlen Schloßzähne. Die Schale ist gelblich oder grünlichbraun gefärbt.  Vorkommen Die Große Teichmuschel kommt in stehenden oder langsam fließenden Gewässern vor. Allgemeines Die Muschel besitzt eine Vorwarnung auf der roten Liste für gefährdete Arten in Deutschland und hat daher eine ganzjährige Schonzeit. Verwendete Literatur Schwab, H.: Süßwassertiere. Stuttgart, 1995.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

* Teichmuschel*

Hallo Silke,

Teichmuschelen sind sehr interessante Tiere. Besonders in der Kombination mit Bitterlingen, da diese beiden Tiere in Symbiose zusammen leben. Das bedeutet, das das eine auf den anderen angewiesen ist. So benötigt die __ Muscheln den __ Bitterling um sich zu vermehren und der Bitterling benötigt die Muschel.

Auf Hobbygartenteich findest du einige Infos zu Muscheln, ansonsten kann ich dir auch empfehlen einmal bei google vorbeizuschauen.

Eines ist mir aufgefallen, wenn Muscheln in Teichen mit Kristallklaren Wasser (das ist meist bei UVC-Geräten der Fall) gehalten werden, gehen sie sehr schnell zugrunde. Ich erkläre mir das damit, das der Muschel so gut wie keine Nahrung im Wasser zur verfügung steht. Auf jeden Fall reagieren die Tiere, wie schon von Karsten angesprochen, mit dem Tod auf Chemikalien.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo
@Karsten und Axel
Schönen Dank für die Antworten.
Also Fische hab ich im Teich keine. Auch ist mein Wasser augenscheinlich nicht gerade nährstoffarm.
Können die __ Muscheln eisenhaltiges Wasser ab oder sind sie da sehr empfindlich?
Werde noch mal googeln...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2003)

* Muscheln*

Hallo!

Unser Teich ist vor 3 Wochen auf 3,5 x 3 m vergrößert worden. Im Teich sind 3 Goldfische und 3 unbekannten "Köderfische" die vorher auch im alten Teich gelebt haben.

Ist der Teich groß genug, um zwei oder drei __ Teichmuschel einzusetzen?

Es wird kein UV-Gerät und kein Filter betrieben. Eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe läuft stundenweise per Zeitschaltuhr. Die Versorgung mit Regenwasser erfolgt von unserem Doppell-Carport.

Um welche Fische kann es sich bei den "Köderfischen" handeln? Sie sind von oben recht dunkel und von der Seite leicht silbern. Größe ca. 10 cm. Vielleicht sogar Bitterlinge? Sind von meinem Opa in einem Anglerladen gekauft worden.

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Peter


----------

